# Mixed Brown, Green and Red poop



## lturull (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, 
I bought my hedgehog about a week and a half ago. Shes bonded with me very quickly and is always very up and active so never leads me to believe anything is bothering her. It's 7:48am and I just woke up to check on her and I noticed a pile of poop that has a mixture of brown, green and red. I feel concerned but I'm not sure if there's a complete need to be concerned. What could it be and is it something serious? Also I believe she may be quilling as I know sometimes poop colors change with stress. Please respond if you have knowledge on this because she's like my baby and I'm really worried. Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Green is the usual stress color. The red is a concern and could be blood. I would take a sample in to the vet and possibly her too. She could have something going on. Has she gotten into anything unusual and possibly eaten it? What kind of food does she get? Have you given her any new foods or treats recently?


----------



## lturull (Sep 15, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Green is the usual stress color. The red is a concern and could be blood. I would take a sample in to the vet and possibly her too. She could have something going on. Has she gotten into anything unusual and possibly eaten it? What kind of food does she get? Have you given her any new foods or treats recently?


I know, I'm really worried. She hasn't gotten into anything odd, I watch her very carefully and make sure there's never anything around her that she can eat. She eats Natural Balance Green pea and Duck Cat food. She was eating delicat and I slowly moved her into the NB. She had a strawberry yogurt treat last night someone had recommended but I gave her a very small piece. could it be that?


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

the red would concern me. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

To me that image looks like it has a lot of undigested food, mucous and some blood which is likely caused by a very upset bowel. What does it smell like? I know you haven't had her long enough to determine normal odor for her, but is it overly strong or putrid smelling? Undigested food will smell a lot more than normal stool.

You've had her 1.5 weeks and have completely changed her diet? That is not very slow when it comes to hedgehogs. We typically only change 1/4 per week. Add in a new home, new treats, and I think what you are likely seeing is a hedgehog with a very upset GI.

I'd take a sample into the veterinarian to have it examined just to be certain there isn't a bacterial infection causing the mucous and blood. I'd also discuss adding some probiotics with him to help settle the GI.


----------



## lturull (Sep 15, 2014)

Kalandra said:


> To me that image looks like it has a lot of undigested food, mucous and some blood which is likely caused by a very upset bowel. What does it smell like? I know you haven't had her long enough to determine normal odor for her, but is it overly strong or putrid smelling? Undigested food will smell a lot more than normal stool.
> 
> You've had her 1.5 weeks and have completely changed her diet? That is not very slow when it comes to hedgehogs. We typically only change 1/4 per week. Add in a new home, new treats, and I think what you are likely seeing is a hedgehog with a very upset GI.
> 
> I'd take a sample into the veterinarian to have it examined just to be certain there isn't a bacterial infection causing the mucous and blood. I'd also discuss adding some probiotics with him to help settle the GI.


no I 've been moving her onto NB slowly, she still has her old food in the mix that I give her and she eats all of it. I didn't shock her into eating new food. I have not *completely* changed her diet yet.

It's not very smelly. It has a light odor.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotcha, your post above made me worry. If she hasn't had a quick change over, then a veterinary appointment is definitely needed, especially if the stool continues to look that mucousy.


----------



## lturull (Sep 15, 2014)

Kalandra said:


> Gotcha, your post above made me worry. If she hasn't had a quick change over, then a veterinary appointment is definitely needed, especially if the stool continues to look that mucousy.


okay, thank you!


----------

